# Rear weight question



## bakertech (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a GT5000 with hydro rear. I have added 55lbs of weights on each loaded tire. That adds 110lbs+ and when I am addiding another ? 359lbs ? (of course I intend to reduce that amount some day). This means the total added from stock could between 470 to 500lbs.

My question is will this transaxle take this punishment, and for how long. It really works well. I can sink the spiked toolbar and go like heck. In uneven conditions there may be a little spin and/or dancing around. The power is a CV730 twin 25hp. Handles it easily.

This tractor, being an 02, has noticeable design downsizing from the GT6000 I owned in the past. The transaxle looks to be very lite built to me.

Anybody with experience or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I do not want to break this tractor. Presently I can not afford to repair it or purchase a heavier one.

Thank you all.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob, Is this model a Garden tractor or a lawn tractor? Does it have wheel nuts on it like a car has, or it it just got the center bearing in the center of the rim like the front tires have? You might look at your owners manual too, for advice on how much tongue weight it can handle.


----------



## bakertech (Nov 1, 2008)

The GT series are garden tractors. They have 5-lug wheels and are considered heavy enough to use plows and so forth. I have a homemade 3 point hitch and several pieces of implements for yard and garden work. They include 3 different configurations of soil/sod busters, disk/harrows, johnny bucket, grader blades front and belly, aerators, pig pole/boom poles, and maybe some more from my dreams. 

I don't know if tongue weight is what I want to know. I just wondered if anyone knows how much hard usage the hydro type transaxle might take. I don't purposely try to overload/stress a machine. I am aware everything has a limit.

Like my old F-150 4x4. I have hauled many loads that exceed recommended limits and have worked it hard and long. I pretty well know what to expect because there is a history to study. These new-fangled auto trans in garden tractors are a mystery to me.

I guess I'll be testing this one out. It bad comes to worse, I have three of the old Peerless three speeds with hi/lo. But, I am getting to old for such projects. Bob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, more specifically, my 1985 John Deere Hydro has pulled trees and hauled around a great deal of weight and still keeps on going without a hint of sweat! Those old JDs are super well built where others are not quite as strong. Given that it has the studs, I'd say it's well built, but you just never know. Time will be the judge I guess.


----------



## bakertech (Nov 1, 2008)

Basically, that is what I thought. Use common sense and go for it. Really though, I wouldn'nt compare with a JD, CC or any other brands. They are all much alike, but much different. The only way I see to compare is they each have the same brand/model of hydro. I had a Scotts once, made by John Deere. The hydro failed in it at a relativily young age. Could have been just a faulty unit. I have no idea what it may have went through by the previous owner.

Like my Craftsman GT500. After I bought it, I did not like the way th mower cut. I went through the alignment process in the manual. It was where it should be. After adjusting it the way a back yard specialist would do, it mows perfect. While doing this, I had a good look-see at the complete super structure. This tractor had been in a major wreck. The bent frame showed an attempt at repair. It would never be the same. Adjustments have to be made accordingly. Bob


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My John Deere 316 is only characterized as a Lawn tractor, but it weighs over 800 pounds! The hydro is i'm sure, built better than average, but they are pretty much all designed to operate under harsh conditions.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

As long as the trans oil is changed regular it should be okay - have you tryed adding water to the tires? Id look into a couple tubes and fill em with water/lil antifreeze - could probably pull some of the weights off the wheels. what about adding a 2nd set of rear wheels? That might spread the weight a lil bit more as well.


Ive hauled a couple hundred pound of gravel with my white LT12 pretty easy- least till the trailer broke. My 86 GTII is heavy duty - has the 3 hi/3 low manual trans ( 5 bolt wheels) with a 18HP opposed twin briggs and 44" deck - eventually i want a plow blade for it and a sleeve hitch. Its a heavy tractor - the trans is more then half the weight of the tractor ( i took it out to paint the chassis- barely got the thing back in).


----------

